

Bill Gates to develop a revolutionary nuclear reactor with Korea - neya
http://www.fareastgizmos.com/green_energy/bill-gates-to-develop-a-revolutionary-nuclear-reactor-with-korea.php

======
ValG
Looks like He's putting his money where his mouth is:
<http://www.ted.com/talks/bill_gates.html>

~~~
neya
Thank you for the link to his TED talk

